# Dell XPS M1710 , Error code 5300:0119



## joshK (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi I own a Dell XPS M1710 for a year and a half now, but I’ve been having problems with it since the very beginning. I ran the dell diagnostics tool and only the Video card memory test did not pass. It says:
Error code : 5300: 0119 
Msg : detected a failiure while writing and reading video memory, video mode Dh(320×200×16), addresses A6024h expected to read FFFFFFFFh but read FFFFFFFDh instead.
The pc has a Geforce GTX 512 video card and I have just recently updated the driver with a newer one via the nvidia website. This has not fixed the problems witch mostly occur during gaming where the pc freezes and gives me the blue screen of death saying hardware or software malfunction.
The pc uses the Microsoft windows XP media center version 2005 with update roll up2, could it be that it is this version of operating system that is causing to problems? During the reformat procedure, I receive and error message saying that the ngen library files of the video card is not located or something likes that, thus I have changed the operating system with Microsoft windows XP home edition service pack 2.

So I am truly lost now, is my video card messed up? Or is it just a software issue.
Please helppppp I really don’t know what to do anymore. I need step by step instructions how to fix this and how to use and select the right updates from dell support website.
Hope to get a reply soon tc.


----------



## 3xd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, I own a dell inspiron 9100 and in it is a mobility radeon 9700 gpu. I have encountered the same error before (5300:0119).

This is a graphics card memory read/write error and can be caused due to an overheating problem. 

If you can, open your laptop up and look at the fan(s) and the graphic cards' cooling fins (these are silver metal fins which are cooled by the fans in order for the cards heat to disapate to... (you should see these fins clearly after removing the fan(s)). If you find alot of dust clogging your fins and inside your fans, then it is a good guess that your graphics card has been fried due to an overheating problem. 

The only answer is to purchase a replacement graphics card. 

hope that helps. 

did it?


----------



## joshK (Dec 16, 2007)

first off all, Happy New year to everybody !!!! all trhe best for 2008
3xd thank you for teh help . Recently i have opened teh laptop and it was really dirty inside. The fams and the cooling system and radiator of teh graficks and video card where verry clogged with dust . I have cleaned all of them yet im sure that that is likely the cause of teh problem and yes im sure my graphic card is fried !! I will be changing my video card. I know now for a fact that it must be replaced. Allso I want to than k everbody for the help and replies for my problem it realy was of gr8 help .


----------



## smorgan20 (Nov 30, 2009)

To: Dell 

Do you own or have you owned a Dell XPS M1710 with a graphics card GeForceGo 7950GTX? Has the graphics card failed due to over heating which has caused the memory to be damaged. 

If it has your not alone. There are thousands of people with this exact same problem. After numerous card replacements which isn't cheap and phone calls to Dell, they aren't willing to do anything about the problem. 

Please sign this petition and hopefully with enough people DELL may recognise that there is a serious problem with the overheating of this card and the poor design which restricts are flow may RECALL all GeForceGo 7950GTX graphics cards. 
Link to petition - http://www.petitiononline.com/XPSM1710/
Thankyou for signing this petition.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Trust me you definitely won't find any DELL supporters here. lol


----------



## MohunKrisna (Aug 24, 2011)

ERROR CODE 53000119
hi, I bought a dell XPS 420 PC Desktop on 2008 with operating system windows vista, then later on i change the operating system to windows 7 at the begining of 2010. My pc works with no problem since 2008 till 2011 Aug 20. But suddenly my pc blocked and was colourful in whole screen seem like someone through blood in my screen. I tried my best used all the diagnostic system to fix the problem..but finally the My graphic card didnt fix..i have Nvidia geforce 8800 GT driver version 8.17.12.75.33 of 2011. while was running dell diagnostic tool the message appeared ERROR CODE 5300,0119 and message...Video failure while writing and reading video memory... is that my video card fried or still i have any hope to fix in technically? or i have to replace it... in case if i have to replace please give me a suggestion I must use Nvidia geforce or change into other brand..Please any1 reply me...thank


----------

